# In addition to photography, I like to...



## jwbryson1 (May 9, 2013)

Paint.

Clearly my 9 year old has more talent than me, but here ya go. I also play acoustic guitar on my Martin DX1.

Mine:







[/URL] IMAG0842 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


Hers:






[/URL] IMAG0843 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ronlane (May 9, 2013)

JW, I thought this was going to be a discussion about what other hobby's we had. I was going to say golf, mandolin, guitar, off-roading, 4-wheeler's, dirt bike, you know anything expensive.

Her pony got to go to the salon and get her maine done, why didn't yours?


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 9, 2013)

ronlane said:


> JW, I thought this was going to be a discussion about what other hobby's we had.



But it is!


----------



## Designer (May 9, 2013)

I'm still designing homes on the side (for my children), and remodeling my own house.  

I like landscape gardening, shooting, alpine skiing, travel, and talking to people about current events.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 9, 2013)

Yup she done good pony painting,You did ok to.My Idea of painting is a roller a pan a brush and paint dripping on the carpet. I like target shooting and tactical training,fishing but i hate long walks along the beach because beach sand always get in my dang sneakers and it feels yucky.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 9, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> I like target shooting



Me too, but I live in the People's Republik of Maryland with Martin O'Shameless as the "governor" and he's the most anti-gun nutcase in the land.  So, it's a tough place to live and enjoy our hobby.


----------



## Steve5D (May 9, 2013)

For a while, the only thing I did in my spare time was, well, photography.

I've recently gotten back to picking up my guitar, and I'm rediscovering how much I enjoy playing.

Oh, and here 'tis:


----------



## ronlane (May 9, 2013)

Nice war marks on her Steve. I have a quarter size spot on my mandolin like that from my fingers rubbing it.


----------



## Steve5D (May 9, 2013)

When I got that guitar in '87 (it's an '86 model), it was in absolutely pristine condition.

I've put every scratch, scrape, chip and ding in her...


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 9, 2013)

I like the earrings 

I barely have time for my photography hobby. lol If I had endless time I'd still be making jewelry, mosaic tile work, scrapbooking.


----------



## David444 (May 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Rosy (May 9, 2013)

I work full time; raising a set of 16 year old twins, with the hubby of course
Love to garden
Love my dogs


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 9, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> For a while, the only thing I did in my spare time was, well, photography.
> 
> I've recently gotten back to picking up my guitar, and I'm rediscovering how much I enjoy playing.
> 
> Oh, and here 'tis:




:shock: :shock: :shock:  That is beautiful.  What model is that?  I love my DX1.  It's a low end Martin...but it's a Martin and the sound is amazing!


----------



## Kazooie (May 9, 2013)

My other hobby is to furiously touch myself.


----------



## Tiller (May 9, 2013)

Guitar. I have a Martin OMC-16RE Aura.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 9, 2013)

Guitar for me as well.  I'm down to five of them now though.


----------



## snowbear (May 9, 2013)

Some painting, some drawing, and collecting these guys:


----------



## Josh66 (May 9, 2013)

I pick locks (I also make lock picks).  I used to play a little guitar, but I was never very good at it, or I just didn't give it enough time.  Anyway, I sort of lost interest in it...

These days, I take pictures of my guitar more often than I play it, lol.


----------



## IByte (May 9, 2013)

Krav Maga, boxing, weightlifting, reading, computing


----------



## mishele (May 9, 2013)

I play volleyball. The doubles season is just about to begin and I play women's 6s in the winter.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 9, 2013)

...rescue old furniture.  Some items I restore and others I repurpose.  I've sold a few things but I do it because I enjoy seeing the results.  Just started working on a desk for my daughter.  It's slow going since I don't have much free time!


----------



## Alimac1 (May 9, 2013)

I play guitar, but prefer to play bass. I have an Ibanez Soundgear 5 string bass and a Nashville acoustic guitar. I also love my 3 dogs, and have 2 donkeys that I am working on getting in to harness.


----------



## kathyt (May 9, 2013)

I like to explore new places, read, and fish.
I had to edit my post to include playing the piano! How could I forget that one.


----------



## Steve5D (May 10, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > For a while, the only thing I did in my spare time was, well, photography.
> ...



It's a 1986 Alvarez-Yairi DY-66. I got it in '87...


----------



## LaFoto (May 10, 2013)

"In addition to photography, I like to..."

SING.


----------



## pgriz (May 10, 2013)

In addition to photography, I provide shelter for photons from orphan stars.  Most days, I practice molecular tranformation , although I draw the line on elemental transmutation.  On even days, I practice karmic  sensing of Near-Earth asteroids (need more practice, as I totally missed the Cheliabinsk bolide), and on odd days, I work on the ability to move continents (today, the Eurasian plate is 0.6mm further away from the North American plate).  I also practice the art of infrasound singing (which my wife mistakes for a rumbling stomach).  From time to time, I indulge in time travel (my best to date, unaided, was 2.1 million year), but I havent yet mastered the acceleration of the time arrow to go into the future (it gets here at the same time as for everyone else). 

On weekends, I do my part in encouraging selective evolution, and a reduction in plant entropy.  Occasionally, theres time to put the Archimedes principle to test in various naturally-occuring bodies of water.  However, on stormy days, I work on collecting pixels and arranging them into pleasing patterns.


----------



## Benco (May 10, 2013)

Play guitar a bit and paint, draw, Paint, PAINT, *PAINT*...

Ben's Art


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2013)

Wait..... What?!?! There's things other than photography? When did this happen?


----------



## Stacylouwho (May 10, 2013)

I love to fish, ride horses, swim, read (only self help), I also refurbish old furniture pieces, hike, hunt but rarely get the chance anymore, I also sell Scentsy which is more of a Hobby for me.


----------



## sm4him (May 10, 2013)

I'm a women's ministry event speaker. I lead retreats, do single-event presentations, that sort of thing. That and photography take up 99% of my "spare time" as well as some of the time I should be sleeping, lol.

I do also sing in our church choir. I'm horrible, but I love it, and somehow, our music minister not only puts up with me, but seems to enjoy having me in choir. Gives everyone else an immediate "bar" that they KNOW they are better than at least one other person there, I suppose. :lmao:  When I first started, it was only to get someone else (who had a beautiful voice) to go. Then I decided to stick with it and asked my music minister to help me, because I didn't even know what a pitch WAS never mind whether I was "on it."   He said, "very, very few people are really tone deaf." I said, "oh, I'm NOT Tone deaf--I can HEAR myself being awful!" 

I used to do calligraphy; made a decent bit of money from it. The essential hand tremors limit my ability to do that anymore.  I also used to do polymer clay jewelry and frame accents, scrapbooking and probably some other crafty kinda stuff.  But photography is WAY more fun.


----------



## Tiller (May 10, 2013)

Benco said:


> Play guitar a bit and paint, draw, Paint, PAINT, PAINT...
> 
> Ben's Art



Nice stuff Benco. That is one thing I've always wanted to do!


----------



## runnah (May 10, 2013)

I build and race dog sleds.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 10, 2013)

pgriz said:


> In addition to photography, I provide shelter for photons from orphan stars.  Most days, I practice molecular tranformation , although I draw the line on elemental transmutation.  On even days, I practice karmic  sensing of Near-Earth asteroids (need more practice, as I totally missed the Cheliabinsk bolide), and on odd days, I work on the ability to move continents (today, the Eurasian plate is 0.6mm further away from the North American plate).  I also practice the art of infrasound singing (which my wife mistakes for a rumbling stomach).  From time to time, I indulge in time travel (my best to date, unaided, was 2.1 million year), but I havent yet mastered the acceleration of the time arrow to go into the future (it gets here at the same time as for everyone else).
> 
> On weekends, I do my part in encouraging selective evolution, and a reduction in plant entropy.  Occasionally, theres time to put the Archimedes principle to test in various naturally-occuring bodies of water.  However, on stormy days, I work on collecting pixels and arranging them into pleasing patterns.




You're Canadian.  I figured you'd be into hockey...


----------



## baturn (May 10, 2013)

I read stuff like this on TPF.


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2013)

I like piña coladas, and getting caught in the rain. I'm not much into health food, I am into champagne. I like the feel of the ocean.


----------



## leeroix (May 10, 2013)

Cook. Restore old cars, bikes. And do anything outside. Hate TV, and avoid it like the plague...


----------



## jedirunner (May 10, 2013)

Used to spend every extra minute on martial arts (wado ryu, kishindo, jasukai, aikido, kendo, kempo, shotokan).  Now I just practice at home with those, and have fun teaching the kids.

Also, tons of computer programming at work (whatever they want me to do) and at home (web sites and iphone/ipad apps).

Kevin


----------



## jedirunner (May 10, 2013)

leeroix said:


> Cook. Restore old cars, bikes. And do anything outside. Hate TV, and avoid it like the plague...



I haven't voluntarily watched a tv show for ... a *LONG* time.  Something has to give when there are hobbies, and for me, it's TV.  Would like to accidentally break our TVs so the family could join me more often 

Do you have pics of the old cars you've restored?  Would love to see some.

Kevin


----------



## runnah (May 10, 2013)

I have a young child so...


----------



## kathyt (May 10, 2013)

pgriz said:


> In addition to photography, I provide shelter for photons from orphan stars.  Most days, I practice molecular tranformation , although I draw the line on elemental transmutation.  On even days, I practice karmic  sensing of Near-Earth asteroids (need more practice, as I totally missed the Cheliabinsk bolide), and on odd days, I work on the ability to move continents (today, the Eurasian plate is 0.6mm further away from the North American plate).  I also practice the art of infrasound singing (which my wife mistakes for a rumbling stomach).  From time to time, I indulge in time travel (my best to date, unaided, was 2.1 million year), but I havent yet mastered the acceleration of the time arrow to go into the future (it gets here at the same time as for everyone else).
> 
> On weekends, I do my part in encouraging selective evolution, and a reduction in plant entropy.  Occasionally, theres time to put the Archimedes principle to test in various naturally-occuring bodies of water.  However, on stormy days, I work on collecting pixels and arranging them into pleasing patterns.


You lost me after the first line pgriz.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 10, 2013)

I love to read and have meaningless sex with beautiful women.

I get to read.


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2013)

Lew, MEANINGLESS??!!


----------



## manicmike (May 10, 2013)

Build with legos. Shutup, I have kids.

And read.


----------



## runnah (May 10, 2013)

mishele said:


> Lew, MEANINGLESS??!!



Just another notch on the bedpost.


----------



## bhop (May 10, 2013)

I also build scale models:
Scale Models















cycling



Sputnik by bhop, on Flickr



I paint sometimes..but not often..oils









I have more hobbies, but I don't want to take up too much forum space..


----------



## runnah (May 10, 2013)

bhop said:


> I also build scale models:
> Scale Models
> 
> cycling
> ...



I used to have hobbies. Is schumi's car a kit?


----------



## bhop (May 10, 2013)

runnah said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> > I also build scale models:
> ...



Yeah, 1/43 scale metal kit.. actually won a first place trophy at the IPMS (international plastic modelers' society) Nationals in 2007

modelpage


----------



## The_Traveler (May 10, 2013)

mishele said:


> Lew, MEANINGLESS??!!



Oh, no.

I didn't mean with you.
That was wonderful!
It rocked my world.
It made all other women pallid by comparison and I can't wait for our next meeting.
(I just hope all those nail marks don't leave scars - and my neighbor is still concerned about the screams. I told him that you were in labor.)


Happy now?
:heart:


----------



## sm4him (May 10, 2013)

runnah said:


> I have a young child so...



You. Have....a child??? You are responsible for raising a sweet, innocent little kid? Lord, help us all. :lmao:



The_Traveler said:


> I love to read and have meaningless sex with beautiful women.
> 
> I get to read.



I honestly first read that as "beautiful sex with meaningless women."

Then I realized that you probably don't care which way that works.


----------



## runnah (May 10, 2013)

sm4him said:


> You. Have....a child??? You are responsible for raising a sweet, innocent little kid? Lord, help us all. :lmao:



I've posted a ton of photos!


----------



## The_Traveler (May 10, 2013)

runnah said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > You. Have....a child??? You are responsible for raising a sweet, innocent little kid? Lord, help us all. :lmao:
> ...



I just assumed you were hanging around a playgrounds and hadn't been caught yet.


----------



## runnah (May 10, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> I just assumed you were hanging around a playgrounds and hadn't been caught yet.



Aww not very nice.


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2013)

Lew, all healed up and ready for round 2!


----------



## pgriz (May 10, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> You're Canadian.  I figured you'd be into hockey...



I normally would be, but someone kidnapped the Canadians team and replaced them with a bunch of 14-year-old wannabees... There is shame in poutinesville.  Shame I tell you.


----------



## pgriz (May 10, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> You lost me after the first line pgriz.



Sorry, Kathy.  I'll try to be more succinct next time.  But moving continents takes up a lot of effort, you know...


----------



## DarkShadow (May 10, 2013)

mishele said:


> Lew, MEANINGLESS??!!


Imagine how she felt laying there faking it.


----------



## David8 (May 11, 2013)

My additional interest is coffee! So much so that my coffee setup is worth (WAY) more than my camera equipment (at this stage) and that I roast my own coffee from raw beans. Haven't quite graduated to growing my own yet, although I did try!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 11, 2013)

pgriz said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > You're Canadian.  I figured you'd be into hockey...
> ...


Poor Montreal Canadians,never thought they would be eliminated by ottawa senators.I am a Boston Bruins Fan and the way they played last night with a 3 game's to 1 lead against Toronto Maple Leafs was pathetic.Looked like peewee hockey against college hockey.


----------



## ronlane (May 11, 2013)

Steve5d, here is my mandolin that I was talking about. My Martin guitar is nice but this Gibson I have a soft spot for.




F-9 Mandolin - light by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (May 11, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Steve5d, here is my mandolin that I was talking about. My Martin guitar is nice but this Gibson I have a soft spot for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## ronlane (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Darkshadow.


----------



## terri (May 11, 2013)

I love to cook, bake, ride my bike and do yoga.

Oh, and drink red wine.


----------



## Steve5D (May 11, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Steve5d, here is my mandolin that I was talking about. My Martin guitar is nice but this Gibson I have a soft spot for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a looker!


----------



## ronlane (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Steve5D


----------



## mishele (May 11, 2013)

I've become a bit of a exercise nut. The latest addition to this is  running. I've been preparing for a Tough Mudder. I have 23 days till  it's time to get dirty!! =)


----------



## SquarePeg (May 11, 2013)

My cousin and his son do the tough mudder events down in fl.  They love it.  Of course he rides 30 miles/day and the kid is 18 and invincible...  Love to hear your impressions of it and see some pics.


----------



## mishele (May 11, 2013)

SquarePeg said:


> My cousin and his son do the tough mudder events down in fl.  They love it.  Of course he rides 30 miles/day and the kid is 18 and invincible...  Love to hear your impressions of it and see some pics.


Will do!! I'm starting to get excited!!


----------

